# Budget Car audio set up for maruti 800



## kpkini (Aug 4, 2013)

Finally decided to get an audio set up for my aging maruti 800. Have decided to go ahead with this 

Pioneer - MVH 159UI Digital Media Receiver - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com

and 

Pioneer - TS G624C 16cm Component System Package - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com

Will plan for a sub later as and when i get some more cash in hand. 

Needed some clarifications from the experts here on the same 
1)Is the combination of the head unit and the speakers selected good??
2) Will be able to add a sub to this later, does the head unit have the necessary audio out ?
3) Can i add a bluetooth receiver to this setup later ? will be mainly using my mob or tablet to play the music
4) An accessory like this one( Pioneer - CD SR100 Steering Wheel Remote - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com ) will it be useful ?
5) I've heard some head units produce a hissing sound when nothing is playing. is there anyway to reduce it ?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 4, 2013)

finally!!


----------



## kpkini (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah .... what do you say about the combination ghormaanas ?? anything better you can suggest ??


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2013)

the pioneer HU seems good, though i would suggest to search a little more for speakers, as i have seem some people suggesting against those. will check and let you know. meanwhile, get in touch with 'the incinerator'. he is the apt person to get some assistance from in this regard here!

and, how much do you wish to spend on these?!


----------



## kpkini (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok .. thanks ghormaanas .. budget is 5k will stretch it up to 6 k ... for the HU and the speakers .. have selected component speakers since i plans for an active sub later, like once from convex or geesonic ... these come cheap around 4- 5k


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 5, 2013)

I dont think you will feel the need of an (active) sub in Maruti 800.
Just add a pair of good oval speakers. That should be sufficient. 

And what about the front speakers?


----------



## kpkini (Aug 6, 2013)

Plan to get these installed in the front doors and the tweeters in the dashboard grill 
Pioneer - TS G624C 16cm Component System Package - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com

As for the sub i think i will need one .. i listen to a lot of trance .. so i guess i will need something like this C-1000TDA/5S

This was available in mang for 4.5k ...

Plan to get these installed in the front doors and the tweeters in the dashboard grill 
*www.snapdeal.com/product/pioneer-ts-g624c-16cm-component/651178?pos=30;410

As for the sub i think i will need one .. i listen to a lot of trance .. so i guess i will need something like this *www.convex.com.hk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=588:c-1000tda5s&catid=73:classic-series&Itemid=302

This was available in mang for 4.5k ...


----------

